# How do I build a table saw



## beni (Mar 21, 2009)

Is it posible to use a circular hand saw fasened on a table and call it safe and eficient?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Beni,

Yes it could be safe, in fact that concept is the basis of the Triton
Workcentre here in Australia. 

The only disadvantage I have seen is maybe fine tuning the saw to be
square to the table.

I had a Triton saw for may years before buying a bench-top table saw.

I have also seen articles in some of the woodworking magazines showing
this principle.

James


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello Beni,

being mostly a novice woodworker, i havent seen the triton setup James is talking about, but ive heard of it.

my only thought is if its homemade and you use a homemade fence, be careful to let the rear end of the fence tail away from the blade just a little more than the front. if you get the rear closer, it forces the wood into the rear of the blade with the teeth coming towards you and can send a board at you very fast. ive been hit twice from a badly adjusted fence. and have learned a serious lession.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have not heard of the set-up you are referring to. I too could see some pitfalls in using a circular saw for a table saw. I guess I am just a coward and would,t try it. I guess that is my lake of experience showing through.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I've also seen where someone will mount a jigsaw upside down in a table.
I can be safe to use IF you have respect for the tool.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

While this is possible, one issue to watch for is the lateral play in the shaft on the circular saw (movement of the blade parallel to the shaft), due either to wear or poor design. All it takes is a tiny fraction of play to generate a kick back, potentially impaling the user with a freshly-cut piece of his/her favorite wood. 

It's difficult to match the precision of a good table saw with a home-built rig, and that lack of precision is potentially dangerous.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

*How about a table for a circular saw?*

I recently posted a sketch for a saw sled that will make accurate cross cuts and by orienting the saw 90 degress from what's shown,... it could also be used for ripping, but keep in mind "THE BLADE ROTATION IS TRYING TO LIFT THE WORK PIECE OFF THE TABLE"  just as on a radial arm saw. So when ripping it would be necessary to secure the saw to the sled with wing nuts or slots to capture the base, then lock the saw for the desired width of rip. bill
I understand this is not exactly what you were asking for but it's an alternative. A circ saw mounted "upside" down under a table would have to have the switch locked in the "on" position and a sepatate on-off switch for the power cord. I think someone maybe, Sears used to sell something similiar, but I haven't seen one in years...maybe there's a good reason...safety? Hope I gave you some food for thought anyway, bill


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

IMHO, best to just purchase a TS. No reason to take a chance especially where safety is concerned. You should also note, dado's would be very difficult to do at best. Again, think safety here folks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI beni

I'm not to sure why you would want to build one,,, they sale table saws all over the world ,,I almost sure they do in Transilvania also,,,many of the low end table saw are made just about the way you want to make one..most call them contractors table saws that are light and made out of ALUM. the norm. in the states you can get one for about 125.oo new in the box..and a good used one for about 50.oo or so..

I'm not sure if you have SEARS in Transilvania but they are all over the world..you may want to check them out,, they sale one for 117.00 in the states..  also I don't see a listing for Transilvania in craigslist classifieds: jobs, housing, personals, for sale, services, community, events, forums
craigslist: budapest classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events
but they do list _Germany/_Hungary_ so it may be worth the time to check them out for a good used one.,///

====
_






beni said:


> Is it posible to use a circular hand saw fasened on a table and call it safe and eficient?


----------



## Rob1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Look into a Saw guide system - I do not own a table saw.

Several to consider:

Dewalt guided plunge saw
Festool guided plunge saw
Eurekazone dot com -The EZ Smart Woodworking System by Eurekazone, 
- any circ saw plus their guide and base.

I use the Eureka zone guide & follow deadwood concept.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Or just use a long straight edge and a couple clamps. 
I do that all the time actually. Take a good standard rule and measure blade distance from the edge of the bracket and you know how far over to clamp the straight edge every time.
as long as your blade is sharp, snug, square and end play is minimal you will get every bit as square and straight a cut as a top quality table saw.
But there is still no replacement for a good table saw though. Some things can only be done on a table saw safely or accurately.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rob, those tools are available in the US but not in Transylvania. The blade must be parallel to the fence, it should not fall away as Levon suggested. The important thing is to use a splitter after the blade to prevent wood from closing on the rear edge of the blade after it has been cut. Anti kickback pawls are included on table saws along with a splitter or riving knife for safety. Not having these items can be bad news so I suggest you are better off getting a small table saw.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

A purpose built saw table is the way to go. Small, compact and balanced. More accurate and probably more powerful than your hand held.


----------



## all10fingers (Aug 1, 2009)

Here's food for thought. You can get a introductory style wet tile cutter. all it really is, is a small table saw purpose built for cutting ceramic tile. Mine cost $60 bucks on ebay. build a table w/a fence,some tracks for a slide,and cut a hole that you can drop the tile cutter into,and clamp down much like a router table.Change the blade from the ceramic to a wood cutting blade,and there you go. Addmitedly, you probably won't be able to change the depth,or cut at different angles, like you can w/a real table saw,but it would make it possible to rip straight long pieces accuratly w/a little practice,plus it would still be able to function as a tile cutter by swapping blades back. But,again it's just a thought. If you can't get a regular table saw,then odds are a tile saw would be hard to find as well.


----------



## tcozadoh (Oct 2, 2009)

I did that 30 yrs ago. I still use it. Can not do dados though. Can not angle the blade a full 45 degs. I mounted the saw to an aluminum plate (3/16 in thick). Drilled 2 pin holes thru the saw base and 3/16 in plate so I could take apart and reassemble. Mounted the Alum. plate in a counter top as is done for routers. I pull the saw and mounting plate out for blade adjustments. I built an enclosed base and added a dust port for my shop vac.
I have a rip fence (a good straight oak board) with toggle clamps underneath at each end. I cut a miter track in the top. Screwed (2) 3/4 in angle irons under the top to keep it flat.


----------



## beni (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you gentlemans

I really apreciate your experience, expertise and especially spending your time with a romanian novice. I built the table shortly after I posted the question, considering your advices. I bought the bigest bosch profesional circular saw, wich is detachable from its base and I fasened it on a really heavi metal table that I welded toghether (is about 200 kg,) I built a very strong and heavy hence, I put my router on it also and I got me a multi purpose tool. I'm using it now for almost a year, its awesome, is stabile, tilts to 45degrees, I can lift it or lower it, (can't call it fine ajustement, but it works). Safe? somebody mentioned respect for the tool, I agree to that. Then we live in Transilvania so we like blood. I already completed several projects. A little sculptured door, a music stand and a stool for my son, he plays cello and is really small, etc. Lots of fun. Takes more time adjusting it, measuring but hey, we are in Romania, things are not that available here, it was really funny the tip of searching at Sears, really funny. Needs extra carefulness but I love it.
Thank you and God bless you (where blood really counts).

beni


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Beni,
I also use a circular saw mounted in a table. Yours sounds a lot less basic than mine.
Despite what a lot of people think, it can be quite safe. In Australia, triton sell a table for ding it, and here in europe Wolfcraft make a table for mounting a circular saw in also. 
It will never be as good as a real table saw but it's better than nothing.

I'd like to see some pics of yours.

and a note for BJ. Sears is not all around the world. I certainly haven't seen any in Europe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi gav

"and a note for BJ. Sears is not all around the world. I certainly haven't seen any in Europe."

What can I say, I'm sorry about that  you must have a mate in the states that can pickup what you want, I'm sure..  and ship it to as parts..to get around the in port duty cost.. 

=====



gav said:


> Hi Beni,
> I also use a circular saw mounted in a table. Yours sounds a lot less basic than mine.
> Despite what a lot of people think, it can be quite safe. In Australia, triton sell a table for ding it, and here in europe Wolfcraft make a table for mounting a circular saw in also.
> It will never be as good as a real table saw but it's better than nothing.
> ...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

This approach is usually only done by carpenters out in the field & need a quick table saw for some cuts. I would use the suggestion of others as they can be found real cheap in some cases.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi gav
> 
> "and a note for BJ. Sears is not all around the world. I certainly haven't seen any in Europe."
> 
> ...


Is that an offer BOB ?
I do have some friends in the states actually but I would never ask them to send me a table saw 
We can get some cheap ones here. US$165 will get this lovely green one at the moment.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

gav said:


> Is that an offer BOB ?
> I do have some friends in the states actually but I would never ask them to send me a table saw
> We can get some cheap ones here. US$165 will get this lovely green one at the moment.


Yes, but those Euro saws probably use metric degrees for the tilt, rather than Imperial degrees.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi gav

" Is that an offer BOB ? " = no, I don't want them to look at me to hard ,shipping something from the states to Croatia..

That's nice saw by the way 

=========



gav said:


> Is that an offer BOB ?
> I do have some friends in the states actually but I would never ask them to send me a table saw
> We can get some cheap ones here. US$165 will get this lovely green one at the moment.


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

Im glad to hear that you went ahead with your idea and it was successful. As someone previously stated carpenters do this in the field and that statement is oh so true as i have done this quite a few times. I've even come across these in garages made by some desperate craftsman years ago. The use of caution is about all thats needed. Its really not so terrifying. No dados cannot be added but the power outputs are sufficient. There are many reasons why this is a good idea and although there are many ways around using a table saw there needs and uses cannot be denied. making a table to accommodate your circular saw can be a great space saver when having to pack everything into your truck or where things are not available as in your case. I doubt many were aware of your ability to weld and the accessibility of steel, this makes making a suitable table even easier and making the necessary safety pieces also becomes easy. 

Congrats on your success and thinking outside the box.


----------



## jo252011 (Feb 5, 2011)

hi beni, goodmorning. Can i ask you to place a picture of your table? am so curious and very interested. hehe. just need to see how was it done. i plan to build one also just want to know how you do it.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

jlord said:


> This approach is usually only done by carpenters out in the field & need a quick table saw for some cuts.


Yes, true enough, but it's easier and safer to carry round something like a flip-over saw or a conversion table like the Triton. Black & Decker, Elu and Bosch all made conversion tables for their saws and routers at one time, sadly they've disappeared in recent years. 

My first "table saw" was a B&D 9in rip saw screwed to the underside of a piece of plywood and held in a Workmate (not a million miles away from this). I did manage to rig it so that I had the riving knife but there was (initially) no guard and the rip fence was a couple of 3 x 2s screwed together and held by a pair of G-clamps. That saw was always used with a great deal of caution!

Possibly a better way to go might be to get hold of an electric motor, some pulleys and belts and and something like a Picador speed shaft (an arbor on a shaft with bearings and plummer blocks). The result would be something like this. It won't tilt, it won't rise or fall but it will it will rip timber (the original purpose of a table saw). Just my 2 cents....

Regards

Phil


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a number of ways of guiding my circular saw, and until a couple of years ago it was all I had. I have some straightedges made to make cuts along a line, and a device from Stanley that clamps into my work table and gives me decently accurate angle cuts. 

Some tools stores used to sell tables made specifically for mounting circular saws as table saws, so it can be done safely. You will need to fasten down the trigger, and set up a switched plug so that you can turn the saw on and off without reaching under the table, and setting mitre cuts may call for some gymnastics. As for calling it safe and efficient, you can call it anything you want. I call mine "Mimi."


----------



## beni (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello gentlemans

Thank you for your posts. I do not encourage anyone to build table saw like mine if there are available to buy, and there is a budget for it. But still, I did raised panels, joints, lots of stuff with that table, i even cut big panels. I could buy a saw like the one in the picture, but i paid the same amount of money and i have much better quality table. It is true i make gimnastics every time i have to adjust the blade, but hey, I can still aford that. Ill post some picture tomorow, not worth seing, but worth using it.
beni
I hope i do not offend anyone with my english, im really trying to do a good job but I realize its a poor try


----------



## beni (Mar 21, 2009)

by the way, a table like the one in the picture above, is about 300 $ here in Romania
beni


----------



## beni (Mar 21, 2009)

There are some pictures of the table, they are really not a great sight, you can see I added a swich, i have a really heavy fence, very stabile, you can also see the router, mounted on the table, the fence for the router is missing from the pictures, I have some jigs for cutting. I got a lots of ideas from the forum. 
There is a gentleman that asked me how I did the table. I bought a big professional Bosch (cuts 8 cm deep) circular saw that detaches from its base and i atached it to another base that i instaled on the table. As another experienced gentleman noticed previously, I blocked the swich on the ON position, I extended the cable and aded another swich, and voila...It tilts, it does everything a circular saw does. The fence, i chose a very heavy one, I stoled the ideea from big industrial circular saws. The table is just a bunch of heavy iron welded together. I routed two chanels for my jigs so i have a straight or mitter saw, variable angle. It really is simple. You can go much chiper with a electrical motor, but then is hard to tilt it, or you can use a fence that tilts. You can do what ever you think of, really is simple... just wach your fingers.
Im trying to figure out how to add those pictures, looks like it will not allow me to load them from my file. Ill try.


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

Just thought id mention i saw some dado blade kits for the circular saw the other day, the are very small in diameter but then its the width your after, very interesting. Either way my previous statement of "no you cant do dados" is now retracted


----------



## beni (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello Gentleman

I probably should start a new discution for the question I have, I do not want to make something stupid, but since "we know each other" This is my problem: I Built a finger joint box jig for the router, one problem is the cuts are too tide, and the second one, the bigest one, the bit is breaking my project really bad. It is the first time Im doing this so any kind of advice will help. I did use a very week material, I used pine for the box, it was just a try out. Im thinking of using hard wood for my boxes, oak, walmut... 
thank you


----------



## beni (Mar 21, 2009)

I was not very cear, after I built the jig I tried to build a box with the jig and the problems apeard in this step. I called my first box, the project not the jig. Probably the jig is just a project. Any kind of advice will be much apreciate
beni


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

Beni you can build a table saw from a Porter Cable saw that has the height adjustment knob on the front of the saw.

You will need to add 2x4's underneath a sheet of Plywood, then screw from the top into them using 3" screws.

Build it from a 1/2 sheet of 3/4" Birch Plywood and use the other piece to get your rip fence from since it has a factory edges.

Then apply counter top material into the face of the fence


----------

